# OpenMPI 32- and 64-bit

## Bircoph

Hello,

I'm running ~amd64 Gentoo cluster and users are demanding not only 64-bit, but 32-bit openmpi.

Is it possible to install them at once?

Looks like it is, because e.g. scientific linux 6.4 ships both i686 and x86_64 versions in their x86_64 distribution.

So now the question is: how? There is no abi_x86_32 port of virtual/mpi right now.

I do not care about all MPI implementations right now, but I desperately need it for openmpi.

Looks like I have to do this on my own and to file a bugreport with my solution, though mine may be not so universal.

Update:

Hmm, sys-cluster/empi is a good start. It allows to use any mpi implementations from the science overlay on the single system.

Now all that is needed to be done is to install all 32-bit libraries/tools needed for openmpi on mpich2 build. Not an easy job, of course.

----------

